

Happy Guys Finish Last Says New Study on Sexual Attractiveness - schmittz
http://scienceblog.com/45465/happy-guys-finish-last-says-new-study-on-sexual-attractiveness/

======
schmittz
Full PDF text of UBC study ("Happy Guys Finish Last: The Impact of Emotion
Expressions on Sexual Attraction") here: [http://ubc-emotionlab.ca/wp-
content/uploads/2006/10/Happy-Gu...](http://ubc-emotionlab.ca/wp-
content/uploads/2006/10/Happy-Guys...in-pres-Emotion.pdf)

